# Google's Open Source Browser: Google Chrome



## kalpik (Sep 2, 2008)

> Google Blogoscoped posts an interesting comic book created by Scott McCloud that illustrates the features of Google Chrome, an open source browser based on WebKit. As usually, all the rumors related to Google are true and "Google Browser" is no exception.
> 
> *4.bp.blogspot.com/_ZaGO7GjCqAI/SLwPuhMn8FI/AAAAAAAAKjo/UtAnfh9ZkiQ/s640/google-chrome.png
> Google Chrome has been built in a time when browsers no longer render mostly web pages, but full-blown web applications. That's why browsers need to be more powerful, more stable and more secure. One of the problems of the existing browsers is that a web page can lock the browser and there's no way to isolate that tab and close it. Google Chrome uses a new process for each tab. "We're applying the same isolation you find in modern operating systems," says Arnaud Weber. Each process is sandboxed to prevent malware from affecting your computer.
> ...


More at source.


----------



## iMav (Sep 2, 2008)

Quite a few twits were happening about it a few hours back.


----------



## victor_rambo (Sep 2, 2008)

It nice that it uses the WebKit engine to render. Else it would not be welcomed by web developers.


----------



## iMav (Sep 2, 2008)

It's kinda funny that no one accuses Google of "copying" even though they have features like Speed Dial of Opera; p0rn mode like that of Safari & even an auto-fill address bar feature that is kind of a mix of Firefox 3 & IE 8's.


----------



## ray|raven (Sep 2, 2008)

An Open Source browser using Webkit , sweet.

Hoping Google will maintain nix versions too.


----------



## skippednote (Sep 2, 2008)

Hope its as good as ff 3


----------



## Hitboxx (Sep 2, 2008)

I guess I'll play the wait and watch game. Imagine Google now sitting on your hard drive , too much to ask.. tsk.tsk. data mining..

Technologically, it is a good thing.


----------



## kalpik (Sep 2, 2008)

Google Chrome to launch tomorrow.

*googleblog.blogspot.com/2008/09/fresh-take-on-browser.html

Some leaked screenshots: *www.techcrunch.com/2008/09/01/first-public-screen-captures-of-google-chrome/


----------



## Garbage (Sep 2, 2008)

> Update: Google giveth and Google taketh away - the Chrome site is now down.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Sep 2, 2008)

now lets the war deepen...

google has real potential with thier service...


----------



## RCuber (Sep 2, 2008)

They know what we search for .. they have our emails  .. they even know what videos we see.. we even host ou webpages in their servers.. now with this browser .. they will now know what we browser.  .. our privacy at stakes guys.. think abt it.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 2, 2008)

Charan said:


> They know what we search for .. they have our emails  .. they even know what videos we see.. we even host ou webpages in their servers.. now with this browser .. they will now know what we browser.  .. our privacy at stakes guys.. think abt it.



good point.
thats the thing which was worrying me when I saw this.

If people Blog on google (blogger), socialize on google (orkut), keep their multimedia on google and watch them (youtube), do office work on google (docs), have fun with widgets on google (igoogle), send email on google (gmail), share pictures on google (picasa), navigate on google (maps), study geography on google (earth), have a web presence on google (pages), code on google (code), stay mobile on google (android) and the ability to do all this comes from google (chrome), google really will take over computing.


----------



## fabler (Sep 2, 2008)

hi guys, 

its really amazing and open source.its gonna rock.*www.chip.in/forums/images/smiles/icon_biggrin.gif 

see the following link for news. 

*googleblog.blogspot.com/2008/09/fresh-take-on-browser.html

see news on wikipedia 
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Google_Chrome

and also see following link for chrome comic. 

*www.google.com/googlebooks/chrome/ 

and see its screenshots here. 

*blogoscoped.com/archive/2008-09-02-n72.html 

-fabler  *www.chip.in/forums/images/smiles/icon_biggrin.gif


----------



## thewisecrab (Sep 2, 2008)

Charan said:


> they will now know what we browser.  ..



Is that mistake intended?
But yes, they should come out with a statement regarding privacy atleast


----------



## ray|raven (Sep 2, 2008)

^Chill down guys , its supposed to be completely open source , people will know if there's smthing that steals data in there.


----------



## RCuber (Sep 2, 2008)

@ray|raven its not abt open source.. but its abt google taking over our online life.. virtually everything is now stored is google server


----------



## ray|raven (Sep 2, 2008)

^That part i do agree , i was referring to the part where you were saying google would know what we are browing.


----------



## abhinav_bipnesh (Sep 2, 2008)

Yeah and google privacy statement also include that they may collect the data which can be have your personal data also. So we have to be somewhat careful while using it.


----------



## moshel (Sep 2, 2008)

well to all those who feel that google is taking over your online life....if u feel so then stop using google products. no one enforces it on you.

whatever services that google offers, like email, social networking, watching videos, to name a few are available with other developers too.

at the end of the day, google is a company whose aim is to maximise profit and for that aim they have to keep on adding new products to their kitty.

All i mean to say is, google is doing wat any company in a right mind would do, jump on the ongoing trend and use it to their own advantage.

anyways on topic: this news is good. lets see what chrome has in store for us. btw i read that its released in abt 100 countries only. anybody here got their hands on it???


----------



## mavihs (Sep 2, 2008)

i'm surelly going 2 try it out!!!


----------



## iMav (Sep 3, 2008)

Chrome is a IE 8 rip off!

InPrivate; tabs as processes! Auto-fill & URL suggestions. Address bar a mix of IE 8 & FF 3's awesome bar. Speed dial of Opera.

So much for innovation.


----------



## Garbage (Sep 3, 2008)

Downloaded... Still have to try it....

People, download it from *www.google.com/chrome


----------



## RCuber (Sep 3, 2008)

@manan I didnt get the tone in which you said that but we dont want another borwser war.


----------



## iMav (Sep 3, 2008)

The password save menu is the same as that of firefox 3. Appears on top with 2 options, click on one and it dis-appears into the top. Google could have done better.


----------



## Indyan (Sep 3, 2008)

Google said in the press conf that they borrowed some code from Mozilla. Since both the products are Open Source I dont see what's wrong with it. In fact sharing code is supposed to be one of th biggest benefits of OSS.

Anyway, anyone managed to get the direct dload link? I cant possibly download the installer on my slow connection without a dload manager. Guess I will have to wait till tomm morning - gonna dload it from the college cyber.


----------



## RCuber (Sep 3, 2008)

WTH!! its available only for windows?


----------



## iMav (Sep 3, 2008)

@Indyan try this: *lin.cr/18o

The point is that if IE were to come out with anything remotely similar to anything Opera or FF or Safari the whole internet comes together and starts calling Microsoft incapable of innovation and a copy-cat. But when Google does the same, it's the best thing that could have happened!

@Charan other versions under way. Coding for Windows is simple, easy and hassle free.


----------



## navjotjsingh (Sep 3, 2008)

Download its offline full installer from *rapidshare.com/files/142129854/chrome_installer.exe


----------



## iMav (Sep 3, 2008)

First 10 minutes with Chrome:

Chrome is a shameless copy.

The speed dial - Opera

The address bar - IE 8 + FF3

Incognito - Safari & IE 8

Tabs as separate processes - IE 8

The name Chrome - Microsoft's codename for a multimedia browser years back.

Chrome consumes less memory (really very less) as compared to the resource hog - Firefox 3.


----------



## navjotjsingh (Sep 3, 2008)

iMav said:


> @Indyan try this: *lin.cr/18o



That link still points to 475KB installer.


----------



## RCuber (Sep 3, 2008)

iMav said:


> @Charan other versions under way.


Darn .. im on sabayon 


> Coding for Windows is simple, easy and hassle free.


is it that simple?? !!! .. then I must look into it


----------



## navjotjsingh (Sep 3, 2008)

btw just type about:memory in address bar and see the result! Check the first two lines in there!!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 3, 2008)

iMav said:


> @Charan other versions under way. Coding for Windows is simple, easy and hassle free.


Really ? The developers of xchat seem to think the other way, by charging for the windows version saying its hard to compile 

I think windows version came first mainly because google has more windows developers.


iMav said:


> Chrome is a IE 8 rip off!
> 
> InPrivate; tabs as processes! Auto-fill & URL suggestions. Address bar a mix of IE 8 & FF 3's awesome bar. Speed dial of Opera.
> 
> So much for innovation.


Chrome is intended to be the perfect browser, thats all. It borrows stuff from Webkit and Gecko along with Mozilla Firefox code. Thats called Open Source.


iMav said:


> The password save menu is the same as that of firefox 3. Appears on top with 2 options, click on one and it dis-appears into the top. Google could have done better.


It shares code with Mozilla Firefox


iMav said:


> First 10 minutes with Chrome:
> 
> Chrome is a shameless copy.
> 
> ...


As I said, more features = more fun.
What did you expect ? Options for searching with google the stored passwords menu or something ?


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Sep 3, 2008)

Type *about:stats* and *about:memory* in addressbar and press Enter.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 3, 2008)

can someone upload the full installer in mediafire for me ?
the download via the 468kb version is taking forever to complete.


----------



## debsuvra (Sep 3, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> can someone upload the full installer in mediafire for me ?
> the download via the 468kb version is taking forever to complete.



Here it is : Download Google Chrome Offline Installer

The browser concept is very good but it is still firefox for me. But I am going to use it for a while.


----------



## codyhulk (Sep 3, 2008)

bassam904 said:


> Hope its as good as ff 3



FF3 sucks.  It crashes more than it runs. And ofcourse you can google the amount of bug it has.



iMav said:


> It's kinda funny that no one accuses Google of "copying" even though they have features like Speed Dial of Opera; p0rn mode like that of Safari & even an auto-fill address bar feature that is kind of a mix of Firefox 3 & IE 8's.



Well it admits openly that where they got their ideas from. They have actually included that as information.

While microsoft never does that.


----------



## prasad_den (Sep 3, 2008)

iMav said:
			
		

> The password save menu is the same as that of firefox 3. Appears on top with 2 options, click on one and it dis-appears into the top. Google could have done better.



Well, it is a little different here.. You don't get password prompts everytime you enter some PW... Password prompts only come after there is a successful login. If you enter a wrong PW and get redirected to the same page again, you do not get the prompt.. Thats smart..!!


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 3, 2008)

Well, Firefox 3 is still better. Technologically Google Chrome sounds better but here is the thing. I use Ad Muncher to remove ads from browsers. It works with IE 8, Firefox but not working with Google Chrome. The last thing I was is Google showing it's ads without getting removed.

*img48.imageshack.us/img48/162/chromehh1.th.jpg


----------



## ray|raven (Sep 3, 2008)

Too few features , im gonna stick with Opera.


----------



## ranjan2001 (Sep 3, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> Well, Firefox 3 is still better. Technologically Google Chrome sounds better but here is the thing. I use Ad Muncher to remove ads from browsers. It works with IE 8, Firefox but not working with Google Chrome. The last thing I was is Google showing it's ads without getting removed.



Just wait a while & then u will see many extensions coming up for it to block ads, even ad muncher needs to update their application so it will finally block ads.


----------



## moshel (Sep 3, 2008)

Vishal Gupta said:


> Type *about:stats* and *about:memory* in addressbar and press Enter.



interesting...

btw one good thing i liked abt google chrome is that there is no menu bar or a huge toolbar like firefox. so u can see more content on the page. it has a pretty minimalistic design and opens in a jiffy.

well still though im sticking to Opera.


----------



## sanyaldk (Sep 3, 2008)

chrome is cooool..... but i will stil prefer ie!!


----------



## Indyan (Sep 3, 2008)

You people are missing the big point and just judging chrome as yet another browser. Google wants it to become a lot more than that. It wants chrome to evolve into a platform to run applications. That's why they built their own js engine and thats why gears is integrated in chrome


----------



## aryayush (Sep 3, 2008)

I’m sure you guys must be discussing all the technical stuff. I cannot comment on those because I cannot use it yet. However, I have to say that Google Chrome has two things going for it:

1. Cool name! Right? Chrome is a great name, IMHO, and so are Firefox and Safari. Internet Explorer and Opera, on the other hand, are sucky names;

2. Google. It’s Google—the lone tech company that is loved by one and all. You can hate Microsoft and you can hate Apple but I don’t know a lot of people who hate Google. Being a Google product automatically gives it significant leverage.


----------



## debsuvra (Sep 3, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> Well, Firefox 3 is still better. Technologically Google Chrome sounds better but here is the thing. I use Ad Muncher to remove ads from browsers. It works with IE 8, Firefox but not working with Google Chrome. The last thing I was is Google showing it's ads without getting removed.



Do you think that Google, an advertiser company itself will help blocking ads in their own browser ?


----------



## zegulas (Sep 3, 2008)

Used it Loved it..!!


----------



## krazzy (Sep 3, 2008)

ray|raven said:


> Too few features , im gonna stick with Opera.


LOL! You would be sticking to Opera even if Google paid you to use Chrome. 

I am still downloading Chrome. The double download thingy where one first downloads the installer and then the installer downloads the app is a mighty pain near the anal region.  Especially on my GPRS connection.


----------



## ring_wraith (Sep 3, 2008)

Gave Chrome a spin. As far as I can tell, its faster than Safari and FF3.


----------



## iMav (Sep 3, 2008)

aryayush said:


> I’m sure you guys must be discussing all the technical stuff. I cannot comment on those because I cannot use it yet. However, I have to say that Google Chrome has two things going for it:
> 
> 1. Cool name! Right? Chrome is a great name, IMHO, and so are Firefox and Safari. Internet Explorer and Opera, on the other hand, are sucky names;
> 
> 2. Google. It’s Google—the lone tech company that is loved by one and all. You can hate Microsoft and you can hate Apple but I don’t know a lot of people who hate Google. Being a Google product automatically gives it significant leverage.



1. The damn name is copied from Microsoft as well.  Chrome was a codename for a browser technology Microsoft was working on. 

2. That's the difference, Google comes with Chrome it becomes an IE killer whereas it's direct competition is Firefox. The internet loves google so anything they do is good, if they copy it is said they have taken components so t's not copying. Microsoft implements InPrivate, the title of posts comes as Microsoft copies Apple, Chrome does the same well this thread shows the excitement on google copying stuff.

Having said all this, I stills ee myself ditching Firefox in some months, once plugins come out and other versions come, simply coz of it's memory consumption, which Firefox is horrible at.


----------



## ranjan2001 (Sep 3, 2008)

debsuvra said:


> Do you think that Google, an advertiser company itself will help blocking ads in their own browser ?



No they wont want that but they still should & would remain open minded if the user want to block the ads. If users want it company has to do it, else users leave the product .......................simple.

Google has always worked towards market needs & have developed the company on its user base & they wont ignore their user base.



iMav said:


> Having said all this, I stills ee myself ditching Firefox in some months, once plugins come out and other versions come, simply coz of it's memory consumption, which Firefox is horrible at.


Haven t u heard of Firefox ultimate optimizer?
I am running 11 tabs right now & 21 extensions & the memory consumed is hovering 1.5-3mb ram only. Google for it & download, no need to install it, it will make FF respod faster & very less (10times) memory.
*img522.imageshack.us/img522/1816/ffoptimizergy2.th.jpg


----------



## Pathik (Sep 3, 2008)

It's a superb browser. Now I will use Opera for all my daily tasks and Chrome in case Opera fails to handle some pages correctly. Chrome works beautifully with heavy JS+AJAX pages.


----------



## ray|raven (Sep 3, 2008)

krazzy said:


> LOL! You would be sticking to Opera even if Google paid you to use Chrome.
> 
> I am still downloading Chrome. The double download thingy where one first downloads the installer and then the installer downloads the app is a mighty pain near the anal region.  Especially on my GPRS connection.



Haha 

Anyways, i did give Chrome a trial.
It didnt let me subscribe to feeds , and it wasnt giving me any way to use userstyles for the forum.
And it didnt let me use custom search engines or organize my bookmarks.
Dumped it the very next moment. 

Midori's got more features than Chrome right now 

Btw , you can get snapshot builds from here Krazzy , they dont need double download , just unzip the file and use:
*build.chromium.org/buildbot/snapshots/chromium-rel-xp/


----------



## abhinav_bipnesh (Sep 3, 2008)

hey guys,
I have downloaded and started using Google chrome and it quite(very light) on resource. Secondly its in beta state so we cannot say which new feature they will include into it. Also they have said that they have feature similar to Firefox, opera & IE so we can say that they are some what honest.

Also wait for some time to see what lie in future browser war.


----------



## krazzy (Sep 3, 2008)

Using Chrome right now. It is quite fast. But I hate the blue look. It looks like it was designed for kids. Also reminds me of the default blue theme of XP.


----------



## aryayush (Sep 3, 2008)

iMav said:


> Microsoft implements InPrivate, the title of posts comes as Microsoft copies Apple


Neither goobimama nor I, the two people you guys consider the biggest Apple fanboys, said that Microsoft had copied Apple in that thread. Copying is looking at what others are doing and remodeling your apps to mimic what the other guy’s apps look and work like—for example, Windows Photo Gallery (iPhoto) and Windows Sidebar (Dashboard). However, adding a feature that is an obvious extension of your existing feature-set, even if someone else gets there first, is not copying—for example, Live Search (Spotlight) and InPrivate mode (Private Browsing).



krazzy said:


> Using Chrome right now. It is quite fast. But I hate the blue look. It looks like it was designed for kids. Also reminds me of the default blue theme of XP.


I second that. Hate the look.

Love the comic they’ve come up with though.


----------



## iMav (Sep 3, 2008)

aryayush said:


> Neither goobimama nor I, the two people you guys consider the biggest Apple fanboys, said that Microsoft had copied Apple in that thread. Copying is looking at what others are doing and remodeling your apps to mimic what the other guy’s apps look and work like—for example, Windows Photo Gallery (iPhoto) and Windows Sidebar (Dashboard). However, adding a feature that is an obvious extension of your existing feature-set, even if someone else gets there first, is not copying—for example, Live Search (Spotlight) and InPrivate mode (Private Browsing).


Quite an intelligent way of saying that Microsoft pretty much copied everything in Vista. Well put, good one.

Anyways, wasn't referring to you or Goobi.


----------



## Pat (Sep 3, 2008)

iMav said:


> Quite an intelligent way of saying that Microsoft pretty much copied everything in Vista. Well put, good one.
> 
> Anyways, wasn't referring to you or Goobi.



I am sure you know this 

*www.appleinsider.com/articles/08/0..._apps_store_for_windows_mobile_7_in_2009.html

Another example of redmond copiers at work


----------



## hellknight (Sep 3, 2008)

Chrome got 63/100 in Acid 3 test in Vista.. not bad for a completely new product.. but it has Webkit as its engine.. can anyone post the result of Safari which is based on the same engine?


----------



## iMav (Sep 3, 2008)

Ignorance at best, was wondering why no one brought that up, I guess there are people smarter. Ever heard of Xbox Live Marketplace.


----------



## krazzy (Sep 3, 2008)

hellknight said:


> Chrome got 63/100 in Acid 3 test in Vista.. not bad for a completely new product.. but it has Webkit as its engine.. can anyone post the result of Safari which is based on the same engine?



I got 78/100. Safari's score was similar.


----------



## Pat (Sep 3, 2008)

iMav said:


> Ignorance at best, was wondering why no one brought that up, I guess there are people smarter. Ever heard of Xbox Live Marketplace.



Ofcourse, you can say what you want to, that doesnt change anything. Windows Mobile has been in existence since god-knows how many years. They never came up with this idea earlier. Why ? You guessed it right 

But I appreciate they are honest enough to admit they need to be a lot more (copy more ) like/from Apple


----------



## iMav (Sep 3, 2008)

ranjan2001 said:


> No they wont want that but they still should & would remain open minded if the user want to block the ads. If users want it company has to do it, else users leave the product .......................simple.
> 
> Google has always worked towards market needs & have developed the company on its user base & they wont ignore their user base.
> 
> ...



That reduces RAM usage but spikes CPU usage for both Firefox & itself.

On other discussions:

As Bill Gates says, the one who does a good job of something becomes the creator of it. But, hey that's human intelligence or lack of it.


----------



## j1n M@tt (Sep 3, 2008)

am dling Chrome right now...let me c hw google guys r gud at developing apps..


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 3, 2008)

well, chrome is not exactly webkit. Google says its khtml/webkit + gecko + tweaks + custom java.


----------



## aryayush (Sep 3, 2008)

The rendering engine is entirely WebKit.


----------



## hellknight (Sep 3, 2008)

@hrithik roshan ... how come your score is different from mine.. does the score also depends on bandwidth.. me on BSNL (un)limited 256k


----------



## RCuber (Sep 3, 2008)

Has the source code been made public? im cannot find it ..


----------



## prasad_den (Sep 3, 2008)

Did a small personal test for analysing memory usage by *Opera 9.27 and Chrome Beta*.

1. Cleared all cache, filled form details, history etc. for both the browsers.
2. Opened up 10 different websites in tabs in both.
3. Let all the pages load completely.
4. Checked the memory usage by both the browsers..

Result:

*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/10935/Clipboard01.jpg

 TEst might be incomplete or with flaws, but it still shows that Opera is more lightweight..!


----------



## krazzy (Sep 3, 2008)

hellknight said:


> @hrithik roshan ... how come your score is different from mine.. does the score also depends on bandwidth.. me on BSNL (un)limited 256k



Trust me it has got nothing to do with bandwidth. I am using Airtel GPRS and currently getting barely 10 kBps speeds. Still I managed 77/100 (somehow it dropped down by 1 since last time). Here is a screenshot:

*img297.imageshack.us/img297/4887/capture03092008131214yo1.jpg


----------



## goobimama (Sep 3, 2008)

aryayush said:


> The rendering engine is entirely WebKit.


Alas, a modified one at that. Take a look at the difference in rendering between Safari and Chrome


----------



## mrbgupta (Sep 3, 2008)

*i34.tinypic.com/11l1nxx.jpg


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 3, 2008)

aryayush said:


> The rendering engine is entirely WebKit.



But for some reason, it appears faster on gmail compared to midori. Maybe its because of V8.

Anyway, I think its AWSSOME that they chose webkit over the more conventional gecko. KHTML is much more light compared to gecko, which is the reason I suppose this is faster.


----------



## RCuber (Sep 3, 2008)

Ok I got the Links for the source code. 
Build/Debug instruction is given for Windows, Linux and OS X.

Link


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 3, 2008)

Charan said:


> Ok I got the Links for the source code.
> Build/Debug instruction is given for Windows, Linux and OS X.
> 
> Link



YAAAAY


----------



## goobimama (Sep 3, 2008)

Safari 4 Developer Preview Acid3 test (100/100)
>> *img.skitch.com/20080903-ppr2sp65ncehary96tnc2ksr73.jpg


----------



## RCuber (Sep 3, 2008)

^^ COOL.. 
Now can everyone "PLEASE" post your images in thumbnails

@Safari Users: Do you get a similar page when you view the source of a webpage ?
*img50.imageshack.us/img50/2998/chromeyg2.th.jpg


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 3, 2008)

Ok i didnt read a single thing from this thread but I used it today and my opinion -->>

"No thanks, I will stick to my browser"


----------



## krazzy (Sep 3, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> "No thanks, I will stick to my browser"


Same here. I got tired of all the ads and went back to FF3 with it's AdBlock Plus.


----------



## gauravsuneja (Sep 3, 2008)

*www.freechromethemes.com/DownloadGoogleChrome.php

flock is best in looks i think


----------



## max_demon (Sep 3, 2008)

Google once again did it ! , i love google , i liked UI but missed many extentions ,    .


----------



## goobimama (Sep 3, 2008)

Charan said:


> ^^ COOL..
> Now can everyone "PLEASE" post your images in thumbnails
> 
> @Safari Users: Do you get a similar page when you view the source of a webpage ?
> *img50.imageshack.us/img50/2998/chromeyg2.th.jpg


Yep. Notwithstanding that Safari's Web inspector looks much better than that of course. 

Although, the Windows version of Safari doesn't have this, so it is indeed a great feature to look forward to on the Windows end.


----------



## blackpearl (Sep 3, 2008)

Try opening a page containg a big animated GIF, 500kb or something, and watch how CPU usgae shoots up.

No feed support
No adblock
No proper status bar. Can't tell what's loading, how much left.
Can't add additional search engine

*FAIL!*


----------



## tcube (Sep 3, 2008)

Hey Chrome even copied the Paste and Go feature from Opera!!!


----------



## Hitboxx (Sep 3, 2008)

And it opens up different instances of itself as new tabs are opened, probably the sandbox thing!

*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/square/10937/chrom.jpg


----------



## hellknight (Sep 3, 2008)

@goobimama.. on which platform you tested?? Mac i think so.. on windows its not running.. at least not on Vista.. 

@blackpearl.. pehle version main sab kuch chahiye kya??


----------



## RCuber (Sep 3, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Yep. Notwithstanding that Safari's Web inspector looks much better than that of course.
> 
> Although, the Windows version of Safari doesn't have this, so it is indeed a great feature to look forward to on the Windows end.


Thanks .. I expected this cause it looked like it was inspired from safari the very moment I saw that page. The following confirmed my doubts.

Look what I found in most of the files of the inspector folder

```
Copyright (C) 2006, 2007, 2008 Apple Inc.  All rights reserved.
```
 


And further investigation of some other files led to the following comments 


```
/* Not sure this is the right color. #EBEBE4 is what Firefox uses.
   TODO(ojan): Figure out how to support legacy input rendering. 
   TODO(ojan): Add input[type="file"] once we figure out our file inputs.
   TODO(ojan): Add input[type="image"] once we figure out our image inputs.
   TODO(ojan): We probably do the wrong thing if you put an invalid input type.
              [B] do we care?[/B]
*/
```
 


```
/* Chrome should render input[type="search"] the same as input with no type.
   [B]This search thing is an Apple-ism to get mac style search inputs. [/B]*/
```

these comments were found in "Documents and Settings\{USER}\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\Application\0.2.149.27\Resources\Inspector\html4-overrides.css

EDIT: Please note that the apple copyright must be included because its one of the condition to use the webkit/inspector code.



blackpearl said:


> Can't add additional search engine


Right click on the address bar > Edit Search Engines... 

But its no way as elegant as Opera's create search feature


----------



## hullap (Sep 3, 2008)

Charan said:


> Has the source code been made public? im cannot find it ..



i think its *dev.chromium.org/getting-involved


----------



## RCuber (Sep 3, 2008)

hullap said:


> i think its *dev.chromium.org/getting-involved


#74


----------



## Indyan (Sep 3, 2008)

blackpearl said:


> Try opening a page containg a big animated GIF, 500kb or something, and watch how CPU usgae shoots up.
> 
> No feed support
> No adblock
> ...


No RSS Feed Support is indeed a big dissapointment. Hopefully it will come soon.
As far as adding search engines is concerned, you dont need to  - as long as you have used it before you can use it directly from the omnibox.


----------



## j1n M@tt (Sep 3, 2008)

after using Chrome....I feel at home. It behaves similar to firefox when used on slower net like mine(BSNL WLL). Feels light and faster on my old system.....where as Opera is lower to load on slower connections


----------



## Hitboxx (Sep 3, 2008)

And did anyone ever read the license? lulz


> _11.1 You retain copyright and any other rights you already hold in Content which you submit, post or display on or through, the Services. *By submitting, posting or displaying the content you give Google a perpetual, irrevocable, worldwide, royalty-free, and non-exclusive license to reproduce, adapt, modify, translate, publish, publicly perform, publicly display and distribute any Content which you submit, post or display on or through, the Services*. This license is for the sole purpose of enabling Google to display, distribute and promote the Services and may be revoked for certain Services as defined in the Additional Terms of those Services._
> 
> In other words, by posting anything (via Chrome) to your blog(s), any forum, video site, myspace, itunes, or any other site that might happen to be supporting you, Google can use your work without paying you a dime.


Source: *tapthehive.com/discuss/This_Post_Not_Made_In_Chrome_Google_s_EULA_Sucks

/me laughs out loud


----------



## iMav (Sep 3, 2008)

/me read this and it made absolutely no sense to me at all!


----------



## RCuber (Sep 3, 2008)

Hitboxx said:


> And did anyone ever read the license? lulz
> Source: *tapthehive.com/discuss/This_Post_Not_Made_In_Chrome_Google_s_EULA_Sucks
> 
> /me laughs out loud


 So My predictions were true


----------



## debsuvra (Sep 3, 2008)

aryayush said:


> Copying is looking at what others are doing and remodeling your apps to mimic what the other guy’s apps look and work like—for example, Windows Photo Gallery (iPhoto) and _Windows Sidebar (Dashboard)._



Look at these article in Wikipedia : *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Windows_Sidebar#Criticisms


----------



## iMav (Sep 3, 2008)

debsuvra said:


> Look at these article in Wikipedia : *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Windows_Sidebar#Criticisms


OMG! I didn't know this! This is news. Sorry Aayush now God save the one who says that Sidebar is a copy of any stupid Widget or Dashboard thingy.


----------



## debsuvra (Sep 3, 2008)

iMav said:


> OMG! I didn't know this! This is news. Sorry Aayush now God save the one who says that Sidebar is a copy of any stupid Widget or Dashboard thingy.



FYI iMac, Aryayush was a co writer of Fast Track in Apple which came with Digit July 2007 issue. Even there was a mention of this fact since the idea of Windows Sidebar precedes both Konfaulator and Dashboard.

Actually Aryayush is a victim of poor memory management, I did not know that happens with a mac also.


----------



## iMav (Sep 3, 2008)

debsuvra said:


> FYI iMac, Aryayush was a co writer of Fast Track in Apple which came with Digit July 2007 issue. Even there was a mention of this fact since the idea of Windows Sidebar precedes both Konfaulator and Dashboard.


I had absolutely no idea about this. Foolish me.

But, I am not surprised. Microsoft has always had their finger on the pulse before anyone else, only never been able to execute efficiently. Online Office Suite was discussed by the Microsoft top order long before Google docs came into existence.


----------



## Hitboxx (Sep 3, 2008)

If at all you both can stop the pick-ins and pick-ups and concentrate on the topic instead..


----------



## iMav (Sep 3, 2008)

Hitboxx said:


> If at all you both can stop the pick-ins and pick-ups and concentrate on the topic instead..


 SOrry.


----------



## mail2and (Sep 3, 2008)

iMav said:


> I had absolutely no idea about this. Foolish me.
> 
> But, I am not surprised. Microsoft has always had their finger on the pulse before anyone else, only never been able to execute efficiently. Online Office Suite was discussed by the Microsoft top order long before Google docs came into existence.



*thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=423765&postcount=58

While I'm sure Vista was conceputalised quite early, but I don't think it was as early as the mid 90s. Those were the days of sticks and stones (and Byomkesh Bakshi).


----------



## blackpearl (Sep 3, 2008)

It's too bland. This won't do. After the initial hype is over, people will go back to their previous browsers (they already have), and chrome will be just like any other myriad of browsers out there.


----------



## hullap (Sep 3, 2008)

Charan said:


> #74


err
didnt see it,
anyways
are chrome and chormium different?


----------



## iMav (Sep 3, 2008)

hullap said:


> are chrome and chormium different?


No.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Sep 3, 2008)

Hitboxx said:


> If at all you both can stop the pick-ins and pick-ups and concentrate on the topic instead..



leave yaar, why do you even care. trust me 
don't take tension.


----------



## iMav (Sep 3, 2008)

mail2and said:


> *thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=423765&postcount=58
> 
> While I'm sure Vista was conceputalised quite early, but I don't think it was as early as the mid 90s. Those were the days of sticks and stones (and Byomkesh Bakshi).


Well, I guess anyone would be wrong in saying that either the Dock or the Widgets/Dashboard/Sidebar were copied from any one particular source. They both seem to be evolution of products developed at different stages by different entities. Here is an interesting article, you might wanna read on Docks & Dashboard.


----------



## mehulved (Sep 3, 2008)

mail2and said:


> (and Byomkesh Bakshi).


What's with your infatuation for Byomkesh Bakshi?


----------



## mail2and (Sep 3, 2008)

mehulved said:


> What's with your infatuation for Byomkesh Bakshi?



What's up mehU? 



iMav said:


> Well, I guess anyone would be wrong in saying that either the Dock or the Widgets/Dashboard/Sidebar were copied from any one particular source. They both seem to be evolution of products developed at different stages by different entities. Here is an interesting article, you might wanna read on Docks & Dashboard.



True. I loved the dock that I tried on an emulated version of AmigaOS. Wish that piece of software was still alive today.


----------



## hellknight (Sep 3, 2008)

Update on the Chrome thing

*www.techcrunch.com/2008/09/03/mozilla-fights-back-with-new-firefox-benchmarks/

This is crazy


----------



## mehulved (Sep 4, 2008)

mail2and said:


> What's up mehU?


 London mein ja ke kya nehU ke saath hi baithta hain pura din?


----------



## Indyan (Sep 4, 2008)

He he... he met her only once.. too scared i guess...
anyway
*Google backtracks on Chrome license terms*


----------



## mail2and (Sep 4, 2008)

Hehe..

Btw, I tried Chrome. It's fantastic. The first beta looks very promising and I'm sure future releases will only make it even better. Some serious competition for IE.


----------



## desiibond (Sep 4, 2008)

Did anyone observe processes of chrome. In my system, it is opening separate process for each tab.


----------



## debsuvra (Sep 4, 2008)

desiibond said:


> Did anyone observe processes of chrome. In my system, it is opening separate process for each tab.



That is feature of Chrome. It opens every new tabs in separate processes to make sure that sudden hanging or crashing of any particular tab would not hang the whole browser.


----------



## desiibond (Sep 4, 2008)

but taking  memory consumed into account, for 4-5 tabs, it crossed 100Mb on my PC.

SO, I stick to Opera.


----------



## Pat (Sep 4, 2008)

Hitboxx said:


> And did anyone ever read the license? lulz
> Source: *tapthehive.com/discuss/This_Post_Not_Made_In_Chrome_Google_s_EULA_Sucks
> 
> /me laughs out loud



Taken care of:
*www.osnews.com/story/20248/Google_Gives_Back_All_Your_Bases


----------



## keshavasiva (Sep 4, 2008)

Hmm... guys... alrite its alrite...
Just tried to find some features.
Now just open to browser windows and open two tabs in a window.
Drag the second one to the other browser..>!! Its just transported...
A good feature indeed!!!!
But I am gonna stic to IE8b


----------



## nvidia (Sep 4, 2008)

How do i install plugins in Chrome? Can't play yahoo games on the browser.


----------



## desiibond (Sep 4, 2008)

debsuvra said:


> That is feature of Chrome. It opens every new tabs in separate processes to make sure that sudden hanging or crashing of any particular tab would not hang the whole browser.



Understood now. Like it after actually going through this browser.


----------



## iMav (Sep 4, 2008)

debsuvra said:


> That is feature of Chrome. It opens every new tabs in separate processes to make sure that sudden hanging or crashing of any particular tab would not hang the whole browser.


"Copied" from IE 8.


----------



## narangz (Sep 4, 2008)

I've done a small review of Chrome, if anyone's interested:

*techiesrealm.com/blog/2008/09/reviewing-google-chrome/


----------



## goobimama (Sep 4, 2008)

Just installed chrome. 

Things I like about chrome in the five minutes of using it. 
- The disappearing status bar.
- The new tabs page which shows recently closed tabs along with the most viewed pages.


----------



## iMav (Sep 4, 2008)

goobimama said:


> - The disappearing status bar.


The only non-copied thing in Chrome that I honestly like.


----------



## narangz (Sep 4, 2008)

^^ Err... Forgot Opera? You can setup the progress bar in Opera to Pop up at bottom.


----------



## iMav (Sep 4, 2008)

Is it? Sorry, then it is one of the copied that features that I like.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Sep 4, 2008)

The Guide to Run Chrome in Linux using WINE:

*ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=5719331&postcount=45


----------



## Tech.Masti (Sep 4, 2008)

Dont liked the blue theme


----------



## ThinkFree (Sep 4, 2008)

Vishal Gupta said:


> The Guide to Run Chrome in Linux using WINE:
> 
> *ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=5719331&postcount=45



Thanks for the information.


----------



## joey_182 (Sep 4, 2008)

my reviews --chrome...
i loved it..
very fast..AI in Add Bar..very less torture's screen..gud features..and while typing checks for spelling mistakes..lol...and consume less resources...
now it may force me to replace opera ..bcoz till now i havent found any bug..or any site problem..


----------



## narangz (Sep 4, 2008)

iMav's Signature said:
			
		

> IE 8 + FF 3 + Opera, I present to you Chromium.


----------



## CadCrazy (Sep 4, 2008)

^^ Spam


----------



## krazzy (Sep 4, 2008)

The browser starts very fast, unlike Firefox which takes ages to start on my pc. I also like the fact that you can start a search from the address bar itself.

Then there is also the lovely smooth sliding tabs like in Safari. The animation after download begins is also nice.

Now if only they change the silly blue colour to grey and add an ad-blocker, I'd switch immediately.


----------



## alter_ego (Sep 4, 2008)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^Techies o' Techies! Phew!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## krazzy (Sep 4, 2008)

^^ Eh? Were you expecting old ladies giving out recipies of home-made jams on Think Digit forum?  Of course there are techies here.


----------



## adi007 (Sep 4, 2008)

krazzy said:


> The browser starts very fast, unlike Firefox which takes ages to start on my pc. I also like the fact that you can start a search from the address bar itself.
> 
> Then there is also the lovely smooth sliding tabs like in Safari. The animation after download begins is also nice.
> 
> Now if only they change the silly blue colour to grey and add an ad-blocker, I'd switch immediately.


Don't dream for any ad blockers ever
Coz if they do so their adsense will become nonsense


----------



## victor_rambo (Sep 4, 2008)

Is isn't available for Linux platforms, right?


----------



## debsuvra (Sep 4, 2008)

krazzy said:


> Now if only they change the silly blue colour to grey and add an ad-blocker, I'd switch immediately.



One also needs RSS reader man.


----------



## RCuber (Sep 5, 2008)

rohan_shenoy said:


> Is isn't available for Linux platforms, right?





> Note: There is no working Chromium-based browser on Linux. Although many Chromium submodules build under Linux and a few unit tests pass, all that runs is a command-line "all tests pass" executable.



But you can have a look at some submodules though. 

here is a update in the same page


> As a temporary workaround due to high interest today, try downloading a snapshot of an SVN checkout to bootstrap from. Untar it, then follow the instructions to update from there. You'll end up with the equivalent of what running a full gclient sync does.


Link


----------



## victor_rambo (Sep 5, 2008)

^Thanks for finding it for me


----------



## hellknight (Sep 5, 2008)

it doesn't have adblocking feature.. the only negative point that i can think of currently.. otherwise it launches quickly.. in fact.. i've been using Vista since last 2 days only to use this.. and surprisingly working on Vista is feeling nice (thanx Realtek for an update network driver, no more BSODs)


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 5, 2008)

After using it again, I can say one thing. The browser "Software" is really fast on Vista. The browser engine is equally fast but the browser in it's current state hardly provides any features or extension ability. Google Chrome will die slow death if the development isn't rapid cos despite of speed, Firefox & IE/Opera provide much more features. Just speed isn't enough to switch.

Here is the direct download link for Google Chrome. The Chromesetup.exe downloads this file. There is no configuring option or any dialogs or notifications. It will just install & ask u where to import date from.


----------



## axxo (Sep 5, 2008)

^^ agree..browser without addons is nothing now, as we see in the case of safari for windows which I feel is the fastest among current browsers but have to skip using it mainly bcoz of no extensibility.


----------



## debsuvra (Sep 5, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> Here is the direct download link for Google Chrome. The Chromesetup.exe downloads this file. There is no configuring option or any dialogs or notifications. It will just install & ask u where to import date from.



But I already gave a link from Mediafire which is much better than Rapidshare.  Check this post from the same thread : *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=932916&postcount=36


----------



## ray|raven (Sep 5, 2008)

^*build.chromium.org/buildbot/snapshots/chromium-rel-xp/

Latest Snapshots in zip.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 5, 2008)

I used that....It is good and fast.


----------



## The Conqueror (Sep 5, 2008)

Yeah Nice GUI, Fast and overall a Good WebBrowser


----------



## desiibond (Sep 5, 2008)

after a day of use, already got bored. I need extensions


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 5, 2008)

desiibond said:


> after a day of use, already got bored. I need extensions



Mera mind copy kar liya..*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/45large.png


----------



## The Conqueror (Sep 5, 2008)

Yeah I Miss my AdblockPlus in Chrome, If i am able to get ABP then I shall switch to chrome immediately


----------



## cooldudie3 (Sep 5, 2008)

I would like to run it on my Macbook Pro.
But I haven't tried on my PC. Might do it later, when I have taken off the habit of FF3.


----------



## nvidia (Sep 5, 2008)

Chrome isn't that fast.. It slows down after opening more than 10 tabs..


----------



## alok4best (Sep 5, 2008)

I felt its faster than FF, but no extensions as of now. 
and every tab has its own process (max 4 processes), hence i felt its a bit heavy on resources for ppl like me who have a bad habit of clicking on every link to open in new tab


----------



## Cool Joe (Sep 6, 2008)

I don't understand why all of you call Google Chrome a "shameless copy" of other web browsers. That's the job of the developers of the other browsers. For us users, it's convenient having all the features in a single browser. As for the privacy point, what's the re to worry about? There's millions of people using Google's services. Why should you worry about your own privacy? Does it matter if someone in the US knows that a certain guy watches pr0n? Millions of mails are sent everyday through Gmail. So do you think the guys at Google read each of them and sit grinning? Of course not. There's nothing to worry about.
I'm surely going to try out Chrome.


----------



## aryayush (Sep 6, 2008)

desiibond said:


> after a day of use, already got bored. I need extensions


How someone with a web browser and a working Internet connection can ever get bored, I’ll never know. What do those Firefox extensions do? Make you candy?


----------



## iMav (Sep 6, 2008)

// If this were a tweet I would have starred it.


----------



## desiibond (Sep 6, 2008)

aryayush said:


> How someone with a web browser and a working Internet connection can ever get bored, I’ll never know. What do those Firefox extensions do? Make you candy?



You would never understand!!!! 

You need to step into open-for-all environment to know how sweet that candy is


----------



## aryayush (Sep 6, 2008)

iMav said:


> // If this were a tweet I would have starred it.


*Your wish is my command.*


----------



## Hitboxx (Sep 6, 2008)

aryayush said:


> How someone with a web browser and a working Internet connection can ever get bored, I’ll never know. What do those Firefox extensions do? Make you candy?


Hahaha  No, please don't mind me, I am just passing through..I wouldn't want to explain   [[/note to self: ..I can't believe *he* said that..]]

Most of us limited brain lower mortals would perceive something like this .


----------



## iMav (Sep 6, 2008)

Hitboxx said:


> Most of us limited brain lower mortals would perceive something like this


   I remember this one. Absolutely creative genius.


----------



## goobimama (Sep 6, 2008)

aryayush said:


> How someone with a web browser and a working Internet connection can ever get bored, I’ll never know. What do those Firefox extensions do? Make you candy?


I remember I used to use:
1. A FTP tool.
2. A music controller.
3. A weather widget.
4. Adblocker
5. and a coupla others more which I can't remember now.

So basically you use these extensions, where other dedicated applications would be much better. I don't know what monster extensions have come through now though.


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 6, 2008)

@ Arya

I don't know about Mac, but in IE 7+ or Firefox 3+ in Windows install this extension *www.cooliris.com/. Then go to flickr.com/gxsaurav & enable Cooliris by clicking on an image and selecting the cooliris button. Then come back here & say Extensions are worthless again ....

Seriously, there are like so many extensions for firefox but most of that are now inbuilt in Firefox itself. There are UI extensions, extendibility extensions, Youtube downloader etc etc.....

Seriously, I will assume U never said that.


----------



## goobimama (Sep 6, 2008)

^^ Available on Mac Firefox, as well as Safari.


----------



## krazzy (Sep 6, 2008)

Just clicked the 'About Google Chrome" and as usual the browser started to check for a newer version. And surprisingly there is a newer version available now! Well, that was fast. It's just been four days now since v0.2.149.27 came out. I am not updating to it though. Actually I am thinking of uninstalling it.


----------



## desiibond (Sep 6, 2008)

wow. that's cool. Looks like they are absolutely determined for market share 

I love to see perfect google desktop now that they have everything for day-to-day computing.


----------



## Garbage (Sep 6, 2008)

m happy with Firefox now...


----------



## aryayush (Sep 6, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> @ Arya
> 
> I don't know about Mac, but in IE 7+ or Firefox 3+ in Windows install this extension *www.cooliris.com/. Then go to flickr.com/gxsaurav & enable Cooliris by clicking on an image and selecting the cooliris button. Then come back here & say Extensions are worthless again ....
> 
> ...





goobimama said:


> ^^ Available on Mac Firefox, as well as Safari.


*Pwned!*


----------



## krazzy (Sep 6, 2008)

Uninstalled Chrome just now. Got a message 





> Do you want to uninstall Google Chrome ( *Was it something we said*?)


----------



## Cool Joe (Sep 7, 2008)

This is hilarious. First, the aww snap page, And now this!!!
What next 

Installed Chrome, using it right now. Feels pretty good. Already wrote a long review.


----------



## ankitsagwekar (Sep 7, 2008)

*ankit360.110mb.com/Chrome crash.JPG
*ankit360.110mb.com/Chrome.bmp
*ankit360.110mb.com/Chrome2.JPG
*ankit360.110mb.com/Chrome3.JPG

_Please post screenshots - goobi_


----------



## s18000rpm (Sep 7, 2008)

*img384.imageshack.us/img384/4466/googlechromekh2.th.jpg


----------



## x3060 (Sep 7, 2008)

their messages are really good


----------



## 4T7 (Sep 8, 2008)

Mozilla's answer is here, the Firefox 3.1 beta1


----------



## casanova (Sep 12, 2008)

Google Chrome doesn't seem to be a stand alone browser. It manages its proxy setting through internet explorer.

In chrome, click settings > options > under the hood > change proxy settings

This will bring up the IE box for proxy settings. Boo Google Boo


----------



## damked (Sep 12, 2008)

Chrome doesn't support dynamic fonts yet !


----------



## parthbarot (Sep 12, 2008)

i think... let google improve it first...because its no where in compare to FF3 as per now.Let it be something more...wht you can expect from google. .

it will sure make a difference in browsers...but it will take some time...
so wait and watch and till that.. use FF friends 

Parth.


----------



## Cool Joe (Sep 12, 2008)

Chrome will definitely improve over a period of time. In the present situation, Opera is my choice for the best browser.


----------



## hailgautam (Sep 23, 2008)

Late comer to Chrome scean, but liked it for its interface, and the comics as well 


PSpens citibank account which both firefox and ie failed to (don't know why may be something to do with the java - i updated still did not work)...


----------



## Ashis (Sep 30, 2008)

Another Competitor!


----------



## Krazy_About_Technology (Sep 30, 2008)

@gx_saurav: Does CoolIris works in IE 8 Beta 2 for you? Not for me, i dont know why but when i try to enable it, first time, IE says that it has modified the site to prevent cross site scripting, and second time the active tab crashes   Anybody else experienced this problem??

Also i have one more IE 8 Beta 2 problem to report, but dont know how to report it to Microsoft. On my system, IE8 Beta 2 Crashes instantly whenever i copy and paste a web address into its addressbar. This happens independent of the location or software from which i copied the text. Happens when text is copied and pasted from webpages, word documents and even notepad. Can you report it to Microsoft on my behalf?


----------



## tuxybuzz (Oct 6, 2008)

iMav said:


> First 10 minutes with Chrome:
> 
> Chrome is a shameless copy.
> 
> ...


hmm so you dont see the benefit of it do you??those features are from separate browsers and having them all in one..CHROME..i love it..its faster and much lighter than ff and safari..and opera for me has not been what it used to be..so its chrome for me..


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 6, 2008)

Well said...but it's still not complete and yet too good..i continue to back FF3


----------



## mail2and (Oct 7, 2008)

The thing with Chrome taking good features from all browsers is a classic example of:
_
Fools build the houses, the wise live in them._


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 7, 2008)

^^ROFL, and in a way it's good to have all useful features in one place.


----------



## Sathish (Oct 7, 2008)

i dont konw why the peoples are saying chrome is better than ff & opera.

in my usage, chrome is an average performer... 
i did not see any better features and performances than provided by ff & opera.
and i dont like its childish user interface. 

i think, google fans are just made a buil-up for chrome.. 

 can anyone tell the features /performances of chrome over ff and opera more specifically..???


----------



## Faun (Oct 7, 2008)

And here I havent tried it yet


----------



## mail2and (Oct 7, 2008)

I find it way lighter on my office laptop than Firefox or Opera do. Plus the interface is very light. Also, the fact that I can open my mail with two taps on the touchpad makes it even better.

The fact that it takes good things from all browsers and puts it together in ONE browser makes it that much better for me.

Yesterday, I was surfing while writing an important mail. I landed up on a site that hung the tab. However, I could safely continue writing my mail on the other tab. Try doing that on IE or Safari or Firefox or whatever.


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 7, 2008)

Chrome is really light, and the interface is free from the usual clutter of items. And instead of having a separate menu bar, there are just two buttons and everything can be accessed via these buttons. But still, I  stick to FF because there aren't add ons for Chrome. There are some, but really, these are way too small in number. So until there are many good add ons for Chrome, I'm sticking to FF.


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 7, 2008)

Chrome does hav features of all..but still hasn't given anything wich makes me wanna quit FF3 and switch to Chrome


----------



## din (Oct 7, 2008)

Just curious, Chrome for Linux yet ?


----------



## Faun (Oct 7, 2008)

^^naap, thats most irksome thing abt google now


----------



## ThinkFree (Oct 7, 2008)

din said:


> Just curious, Chrome for Linux yet ?



No official version as yet.
You can run it using wine or you can download Crossover chromium for free.


----------



## din (Oct 7, 2008)

Great, found them on google. Thank you. Will give a try in Ubuntu.


----------



## shakunim (Oct 8, 2008)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=99387


----------

